
Mask vs. Respirator: N95, FFP2, FFP3: What’s the Difference? - bookofjoe
https://fastlifehacks.com/n95-vs-ffp/
======
labawi
A good informative article, though take it with a grain of salt. It often
weighs specifications and official recommendations over common sense or even
evidence.

The article accepts the conjecture that mask 300nm (0.3µm) particle filtering
is a minimum with smaller particle filtering being better (that's how
standards were formed), while providing evidence that 50-90nm is fair, but
notably lower[1].

It largely dismisses self-protection of surgical masks, saying they "may
provide more than zero protection", while providing evidence they should be
notably better than no protection. Just keep in mind they are likely only a
marginal help.

It doesn't seem apparent from the text - the linked aerosol study takes
measures to keep the virus aerosolized so it only tests degradation in air.
Thus the graphs exclude settling and adhering to surfaces, photo-degradation
and other likely faster agents.

[1] [https://fastlifehacks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/n95-par...](https://fastlifehacks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/n95-particle-penetration.jpg)

------
moonbooth
I highly recommend folks check this out.

